# Chleo, 2 year old Fell Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Chleo is a 2 yr old Fell terrier who, we're sure you agree, has striking looks. She is a mink colour and silver grey with smooth coat on her legs and nose and tight curls on her head and back. She was owned by a working family as a puppy and so with her canine partner of the same breed and age was left. She has a mannerism of twirling around and chasing her tail which her current fosterers have helped her to diminish. She is a happy busy terrier who interacts with toys and balls and welcomes constructive activity. We feel she needs another dog as a companion; to interact with her so her energy continues to be appropriately employed and also to act as a role model in meeting dogs outside and mixing.

Chleo is bright and keen to learn. Chleo is loyal and offers you all you could want in companionship. She needs someone with her through her days, to guide her further..she has learnt so much in the last 4 months and is becoming a first class terrier. If you love terriers Chleo will win your heart.

Please visit our website and complete our questionnaire CLICK HERE. Go thru to the forum and see her thread under dogs in foster.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to let you know that this little girl is still looking for her forever home.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Still looking ????


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, she is still looking!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally, some much needed new photos of Chleo to show you just how lovely this little girlie is  she is still in kennels looking for a foster home or forever home:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

she is absoloutely gorgeous, i'd give her a home but we're probably too far away 

We have a rescue Patterdale, and he's the most fun, affectionate dog you could ever wish for.

I hope she finds a good home soon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are you?!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

East Lancashire


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:



> I met Chleo for the first time today and boy, is she a stunner. She is much, much smaller than I was expecting and is very striking.
> 
> She has not totally settled into her new surroundings and is still a little nervous. When I went into her kennel, she immediately rolled onto her back, being very submissive. It didn't take long to sooth her and have some cuddles.
> 
> ...


----------



## justfi (Apr 7, 2009)

Is Chleo still looking for a forever home?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there, yes she is. She is currently in kennels so is looking either for a forever home or a foster home where she can get some much needed tlc. Apparently her photos don't capture her well and she is very unusual ... everyone that has met her thinks she is stunning!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a photo which will give you a better idea of Chleo's size ...










So little, she doesn't even make it to the top of our volunteers' wellies!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from the kennels on their Spa day - when Chleo had the works!

Chleo how long you been in kennels and why?? We cannot understand why you've not been snapped up. Lovely girl. We like to treat them all the same HOWEVER - Little Chleo was the first one out for her Spa and then spent the afternoon with us whilst we did the other dogs so she could have some peace and quiet and catch up on some beauty sleep - not that she needs it!! My friend Helen fell deeply in love and was very touch by her soft and loving nature. Think she may have put on a few extra pounds with all her Sausages and treats she had today.





I'm ready for my home now peeps, all scrubbed up and ready to go go go. We told her it wouldn't be long and it won't. She "attempted" to tail chase only a couple of times but if you read her body language you can tell she is going to "start" and a little "flea" in the ear of Chleo leave and she either forgets what she was going to start, or if she has started she stops instantly. Loved her to bits. We look forward to seeing her under "Dogs Reserved" very soon. Until then she is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A picture taken the other the other day  called 'Observation of a dandelion!
'


Chleo had a wonderful walk with Jay her partner and Stanley her 'half brother or father?' She is always reticent as she is coming away from the kennels and needs encouragement, but then gets a certain distance and is into the flow.

Still looking for a foster home or forever home!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

oh if it wasnt for my land lady i would snap her up  she looks lovely and my buster would love her


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Where abouts are you ? ?
I have a little bichon who would be fantastic with her as he is very playful! And my lab is so affectionate towards other dogs.. 
Hope your not too far cause she is gorgeous and i really can't understand why she hasnt found a home


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

according to the website she in kennelled in Horley, surrey.

Just up the road from me!  *stamps feet*


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

She's adorable XD but I think my Siberian is too big of companion for her.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there



> Where abouts are you ? ?


Chleo is in kennels near Gatwick. She and her brother, Jay, have been with us since October last year. Hopefully her forever home is just around the corner?!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Chleos thread by Lynne:

Walked Chleo with Jay yesterday. Confession is I can't help but personally feel I've failed her and Jay. When they came on our books their good looks we supposed a 'right' family would come forwards. Jay's problems had been described by a non-terrier family and it was only when I met them, when they were in foster, 9 months on that I appreciated they were just terriers and in terrier people hands 'a delight'. Oh and then they came into our kennels together, but months on they had a few set toos out of sheer stress and boredom ... so they were separated. Moved to other kennels thinking they would benefit and these kennels really didnt suit Chleo and she started self abuse. They are now happy in their kennels, but they sit there, day in day out, without walks other than what I can offer which has been 1x a week. My heart bleeds that these 2 little gems just haven't had it right within our rescue, BUT we will find their home - just needs someone with a bit of gumption to take on 2 and they wont look back, they are both real treasures.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Poor things  I really really hope they find their perfect home soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Chleo from one of our volunteer dog walkers down at the kennels:

Poor little Chleo, still waiting so patiently for someone to whisk her off to her home. A real pleasure to walk Chleo today with her very good friend Jay. They do rub along so nicely together. Enjoyed a splash in the stream and really enjoyed being out and about together.

No chasing her tail until we return to the edge of the field close to the kennels then a quick tail chase. Her stress levels were rising going back in which made us feel so sad for her.

I must say how very organised Chleo is. All her little toys and her raw hide we left were not scattered around her kennel, but neat and tidy in her bed. I thought one of girls had tidied it up for her but they said no she likes to put them all in her bed neatly. I think she's getting ready to pack her suitcase and drive off into the sunset and wave kennel life goodbye forever!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww Chleo's story makes me so sad  she's beautiful, why hasn't she found a home yet?

I really, really hope someone takes her soon


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Finally, some much needed new photos of Chleo to show you just how lovely this little girlie is - she is still in kennels looking for a foster home or forever home:


lovely pic's Sharon, 
chloe is a lakeland terrier, she is just like the 1 i had for 17yrs until she died i had mine since she was 4 1/2 wks old, would love another but can't at the moment, good in finding her a home.they make lovely pets if treated right.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who walked Chleo & Jay today:

So what do you see?

A devoted couple who have had it sooo hard. No one has come forwards to offer them a home together 

 

You see Jay the people dog; always caring, always there, always welcoming. Chleo the clever little busy terrier who it watching ahead; seeking their new home ... just around this corner Jay, come on hurry up .. Lynne has her own home to go to..


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Would like to close this thread as we will not be homing Chleo without Jay and there is already a joint ad for them. Keep fingers crossed everyone that we find a forever home for them both together.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Wonderful news is that Jay (Chleo's litter mate) has now found his forever home. Sadly Chleo is now on her own and still waiting for hers to come along. She has been with us since October last year and we are sincerely hoping that someone spots her and offers her her forever home soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam & I went to visit Chleo in kennels today.

Here are some photos that Sam took and what she said about her:

I cannot understand why she is in kennels still. She is bright and young and lively, intelligent and just beautiful.

She would make someone a really loyal friend, she would take as much exercise as she was given yet would settle really easily too. She's not an "in your face" sort of terrier - yet responds with gentle wags to being tickled behind the ears.

Her coat has the sweetest curls, I suppose a split coated terrier and would probably be non moulting too which is always a plus!!

Here are a couple of pictures - she loved her cuddles from Sharon (sorry cropped you out of this Sharon - but you have a home!) Chleo became really animated when the squeaky toy appeared - yet allowed me to tug on it so can obviousy share.



...and one with the favoured squeaky toy



It was sad to leave her - I have a little bitch not unlike Chleo in looks or nature. If someone out there wants a "proper terrier" a thinking dog with a big heart please consider her, she's a poppet.

And from me:

OK folks ... this little girl has been sitting waiting for her forever home since last October! Just take a look at the photos and tell me why?  Her litter mate Jay has already been homed. Now we hope it's her turn.

Chleo is a little poppet playing with her Christmas squeaker toy ... she says she'll gladly trade it right now for a forever home!


----------



## lisa.torey.molly.princess (Apr 10, 2010)

hiya im wondering if this dog stil needs a forever home? 
we live in wigan


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

How come she ended up on her own? I thought I read she wasn't being rehomed without her litter mate?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Chleo has now been homed so is no longer available.


----------

